# Laptop Help (Fn + Volume Key not working!)



## bAz666 (Nov 28, 2006)

Other keys like for example, "Fn + brightness up" or "Fn + brightness down" still works.

Any idea why only the volume keys dont work?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/fn-keyboard-problem-136661.html?highlight=Key


----------



## bAz666 (Nov 28, 2006)

Read, but did not help my problem. 

I'm using an aCer laptop by the way.

Aspire5504WXMi.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i asked someone else's help i don't much on laptops


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Try going to Acer's web site and find updated drivers for the keyboard and media buttons.


----------



## bAz666 (Nov 28, 2006)

I've been to Acer's website but I could not locate where to download the drivers for keyboard and media buttons.

Any help on that?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

cannot find your model number you listed are you sure you posted it correctly
Aspire5504WXMi.
http://www.nodevice.com/driver/company/ACER/Laptop.html
http://support.acer-euro.com/drivers/downloads.html
http://csd.acer.com.tw/acer/URMUL1.NSF/1?OpenView&Start=7.43&Count=50&Expand=7#7


----------



## bAz666 (Nov 28, 2006)

Yes, I'm very sure my laptop model is "Aspire5504WXMi".

So what do I do with those links? I could not locate any drivers for the keyboard and media buttons.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what country did you buy the laptop in


----------



## bAz666 (Nov 28, 2006)

Singapore.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

cannot find anything fill in a support request 
http://www.acer.com.au/acer/akc/acerau.nsf/Page/Support_Enquiries
terrister seemed to think it may need the keyboard replacing


----------



## bAz666 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hey, thanks for replying.

Anyway, it worked this morning after 6 hrs of rest! But when i terminate a process called "LaunchApplication" as it takes up too much memory, it couldn't work again. Then I tried restarting again but it just won't work anymore even though "LaunchApplication" is still on.


----------



## Rebellion88 (Dec 15, 2006)

In task manager, under processes there is a process running called QtZgAcer.exe if that is not running or crashed then the FN keys will not function or some may and some will not, that could of been your problem, so when the computer rebooted all the processes started up again and wee hey the key is working again. The acer keyboards also allow dirt to collect under the keys which mine does and the buttons stick or donut function all the time, a good clean sorted that out though.


----------



## bAz666 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks man, I think I understood the problem.

Thanks for you guys time.


----------



## bAz666 (Nov 28, 2006)

***, it's not working again!

I doubt it's dirt underneath the keyboard because other things work fine for that button.

Just that whenever i wanna change volume, it's not working. 

any other help?


----------



## Barnsey (Feb 20, 2007)

i had the same problem and i formated my hdd and put a new o/s on my lap top. its workin fine now and has been for mounths


----------

